# Calvinism will outlive its slanderers (C. H. Spurgeon)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2020)

Is Calvin dead today? That last man the moderns have tried to bury in a dunghill of misrepresentation, but he lives—and will live—and the truths that he taught will survive all the slanderers that have sought to poison it.

Charles Haddon Spurgeon, ‘Gratitude for Deliverance from the Grace. A Sermon Intended for Reading on Lord’s-Day, January 3rd, 1892’ in _The Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit: Volume 38_ (1893; Edinburgh: Banner of Truth, 1991), p. 11.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------

